# wtf..negative messages?



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 16, 2008)

this is my current PM status
-1 New Messages
how can i have negative messages?






someone PM meee

oh and no
i dont have any unread messages

and it doesnt go away

EDIT: its fixed
Doomsday sent me a message and it went back to 0


----------



## alex (Jul 28, 2008)

I've seen this on another forum, I think it's when you get a message and delete it before you read it, it goes down though. so if someone sends me 100 messages, and I delete them all, I'll have -100 messages, that's of course if I don't read them.


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 28, 2008)

Yep, that happened to me before too.  Confused the hell outta me.


----------

